# Obtaining social security benefit for Fibromyalgia



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

*A Practical Guide To Persevering & WinningYour Chronic Pain/Fatigue Disability Case *By Scott Davis, Esq. http://www.fmpartnership.org/FMPartnership.htm


> quote:Scott Davis, Esq., is regarded as one of the nationï¿½s foremost experts in representing clients seeking Social Security Disability based on a diagnosis of fibromyalgia (FM) and/or chronic fatigue syndrome (CFS) and other chronic pain conditions. Approximately 90% of his practice is devoted to representing clients who are unable to work due to symptoms resulting from these conditions, and he represents clients of all ages nationwide. In this new handbook, A Practical Guide To Persevering & Winning Your Chronic Pain/Fatigue Disability Case, the National Fibromyalgia Partnership has compiled 11 articles authored by Mr. Davis which provide practical and up-to-date information for persons with FM and CFS who are considering filing for Social Security Disability. The articles include:
> Obtaining Disability Benefits: David vs. Goliath?
> How Does Social Security Define ï¿½Disabilityï¿½ Anyway?
> Social Security Disability: Questions & Answers
> ...


Although there will be some similarities between the US and UK benefit application forms (having just filled in the UK's IB50 Incapacity for Work Questionnaire I can tell you that the key words over here are also _Frequency, Severity_ and _Duration_), I'll try and find some similar info on applying for benefits because of Fibro or CFS in the UK.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

You can obtain some info on applying for Disability Living Allowance and Incapacity Benefit (the IB form is also used for Severe Disablement Allowance) in the UK by snail mail from the ME Association: http://www.meassociation.org.uk/fgeninfo.htm


> quote:To help you fill in the Application Forms for Incapacity Benefit and Disability Living Allowance, we have produced two booklets: IB50 - Filling in The Form (this is for Incapacity Benefit) Disability Living Allowance - Filling in The Form You could order them now (snail mail only).


I found their booklets invaluable.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

anything like this available here/tom


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Tom, I'm sorry, I don't understand your question. Could you rephrase it?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

is there a book like thiswith tips on obtaining social security in the US?tom


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Tom, my first post to this thread is about a book on getting SSDI for Fibro and/or CFS in the USA. I'm still confused! Must be one of my brain-drain days.







Here's a source of more info: http://www.fmscommunity.org/disability.htm


----------



## Angie01 (Aug 8, 2002)

I have applied for SSI, I am 38 with IBS, Fibro, and Congestive Heart failure. I am in the appel process now. On my denile letter it said reguarding my IBS, that I was not underwieght. I dont know what that has to do with IBS. Social security seems to think that I am not a whole person and that each of my problems are seperate. That if I just take my medications, I will be fine! Well, thats just Doo-Doo. I take so many medications that they make me feel sick after I take them. The next step for me is a hearing. I am glad I have a attorney. Has anyone had expericene with this? I am getting so frusterated.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

you might want to check out the new office I posted about in the News forum?tom


----------

